# 2015 shoutout thread



## Esphas (Dec 21, 2015)

the year is coming to a close. has anyone on this forum impacted your life this year? mention them here


----------



## tumut (Dec 21, 2015)

Carfax, piichniu, Jubaboo, Sugilite, and kawaiiulotus


----------



## tsantsa (Dec 21, 2015)

mayor evvie and tearypastel (my baes <33)


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 21, 2015)

I've been here 2 months and stargate is the best friend I've made.  I really look forward to her PMs.


----------



## Esphas (Dec 21, 2015)

first my bosom buddies from the 'fe group'



Spoiler



@piichinu
youre awful but i love you

@pokemanz
so kawaii

@dreamy luigi
-_____-

@dixx
you suck 

@kanapachi 
ur never here wtf

@crazy
ur even less active wtf

@jacob_iawall
cute 

@liz
we never talk omg



other cool ppl



Spoiler



@diableos
best guy evar

@gamzee
ur really cool 

@sugilite 
same



ppl who im too good for



Spoiler



@ayush
i will love you when piichinu finds 'the one'


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk damn I love you so much gurl. <3


----------



## tumut (Dec 21, 2015)

kawaiiulotus gave me cancer


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2015)

lucanosa, p o c k y, sparro, goldenapple (she's not active tho  )


----------



## cIementine (Dec 21, 2015)

shout out to my pals gingerbread, sugilite and sej.
and gamzee for being cool
also: piichinu, mzbritney, sugarella, delishush, and kidcat
and myself, the most significant factor in all this
oh and sleepi/sunflower/snowdrop before they died


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 21, 2015)

Shout out to these buttz that I have only known for a week

Delishush
Nightmares
Pumpkins
Justina


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 21, 2015)

Spoiler: My RP fam



I've become better friends with y'all from being in the dark crystal RP with you for two months
at first I was hesitant about starting an RP, but now I'm super happy about it

Sugarella ~ sweetness overload
P o c k y ~ love you bby <3
Sparro ~ stop being jelly, me and pocky aren't a thing
Bloobloop ~ ;-; you aren't desu, you're more like an peaceful ocean
Justina ~ 2kawaii4u
SuperStar2361 ~ secretly an Undertale character





Spoiler: Other notable people



N e s s ~ used-to-be-avocado addict
MissLily123 ~ the sweet lily of innocence and purity <3
NijiNymphia ~ you're more like a sister than a friend tbh
Dawnpiplup ~ ;D stay cool!
stargate ~ fun times!
kisskissfall-inlove ~ you remind me of a good TV show; the addiction is real
ToxiFoxy ~ one of my first friends I made on TBT
Jacob_lawall ~ ultra collectible addict
Blizzard ~ generous collectible addict
Cadbberry ~ collectible & art addict
StarryWolf ~ if you were an AC character you'd probably crazy Redd
piichinu ~ I know you secretly like me  <3<3<3 JKJK XD


----------



## biibii (Dec 21, 2015)

@kawaiicupcakes you're a gr8 bae!! Ily!!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Dec 21, 2015)

Esphas said:


> the year is coming to a close. has anyone on this forum impacted your life this year? mention them here



Sugilite,piichinu,botari,gamzee


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 21, 2015)

Sparro, chocolatte, MayorEvvie, TheCreeperHugz, Justina, (waifu), tearypastel, Kidacatisbestcat, Ems, Delishush, Temmie (waifu).
If I forgot you, please tell me ;-;

Alsoo.....Sugarella, Sej, EmiSenpai12, Pocky


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2015)

Nightmares said:


> Sparro, chocolatte, MayorEvvie, TheCreeperHugz, Justina,, tearypastel, Kidacatisbestcat, Ems, Delishush.
> If I forgot you, please tell me ;-;



did u forget me


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 21, 2015)

Bahamut 
Pocky  ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
Moko 
AppleCracker 
Dawnpiplup xD
ShinyYoshi 
...
But actually. Everyone in this forum has impacted me in this whole year! Im so thankful of meeting this forums in March and being back in July. 
Without this forums probably would be a potato bored


----------



## boujee (Dec 21, 2015)

Sugilite 
Pumpkin 
Pokemanz
Piichinu
Jacob_llawl
RhinoK
MzBrittany 
Esphas
Moko
Karminy
Zane the bae


Probably some more

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also fantasyrick

And starrywolf cause you need help

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also fantasyrick

And starrywolf cause you need help


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 21, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> did u forget me



Did _you_ forget _me_? 

Jk


----------



## piichinu (Dec 21, 2015)

Nightmares said:


> Sparro, chocolatte, MayorEvvie, TheCreeperHugz, Justina, (waifu), tearypastel, Kidacatisbestcat, Ems, Delishush, Temmie (waifu).
> If I forgot you, please tell me ;-;



u forgot me


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2015)

I forgot people I'm sorry 

Nightmares
pumpkins
Bunny Bento

- - - Post Merge - - -

and piichinu you're really nice


----------



## kelpy (Dec 21, 2015)

not really anyone. I'm probably not on anyone's list either.
I guess I don't really talk to people much.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 21, 2015)

piichinu said:


> u forgot me



Omg yea ofc


----------



## sej (Dec 21, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> shout out to my pals gingerbread, sugilite and sej.
> and gamzee for being cool


Awwww 

Shout outs to pumpkins(friend bae <3)
Miharu(one of the kindest people on here!)
Sugarella(sweet!)
Chibi.Hoshi(so kind and generous!)
Nightmares(super kind)
Gracelia(just plain awesome)

I think that's everyone? Sorry if I forgot anyone oops


----------



## sej (Dec 21, 2015)

Oh and L o t t i e(sorry)


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 21, 2015)

Sej said:


> Awwww
> 
> Shout outs to pumpkins(friend bae <3)
> Miharu(one of the kindest people on here!)
> ...



Not sure I'm 'kind', but thanks a lot ^.^


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 21, 2015)

Shout out to Cadbberry for being so Radbberry


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Dec 21, 2015)

shoutout to the fam @piichinu @esphas @dixx @Pokemanz @jacob_lawall


----------



## Javocado (Dec 21, 2015)

Shouts to Socky, Pally, Elin, Natty, Jakey, Ragdoll, Kiss, and a nice little chunk of the LINE group. Y'all rad as hell.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

Nightmares
Delishush
Kidcatisbestcat
Starrywolf
happinessdelight


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 21, 2015)

i suck so much at making friends i haven't ever had a conversation with anyone from tbt for more than two years LMAO.


----------



## Cailey (Dec 21, 2015)

Kittyinpink87 & Crash ~


----------



## Zane (Dec 21, 2015)

omg Mia with all her drama!!!11!!!1 >:/  <3
Aradai for always being the best bruh ♡
Gamzee for being the realest and also really nice and cool uvu
P e o n y, who I only met recently but is someone with a sincerely thoughtful nature.
And Shirohibiki and Kairi-Kitten for being rad and supporting me in like everything art thing I've ever done ily


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 21, 2015)

Shoutout to P o c k y, Sugarella, Bloobloop, Superstar2361, Jetix, AS176 (even though you're gone) Dilute/Aerate and probably much more for being awesome



Lucanosa said:


> P o c k y ~ *love you bby <3*
> Sparro ~ stop being jelly, me and pocky aren't a thing



Don't lie to me


----------



## Llust (Dec 21, 2015)

Miharu c:
We're not necessarily close, but her compliments and everything inspired me to keep working on GFX >u<


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 21, 2015)

sparro - for being my awesome friend i guess
pocky - my waifu
ella - my ex waifu
bunny bento- thanks
bloop- love ya
lani- TEA
layla- cool

how come no one mentioned me ;(


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 21, 2015)

I'd say... Cadbberry.


----------



## Jacob (Dec 21, 2015)

shoutout to miharu, naekoya, wonderk, piichinu, dixx, esphas, dreamy luigi, pokemanz, jake., aerate, gamzee, sugilite, etchasketch, p e p p e r, jinico, taesaek, call me daniel, happiness delight, duckyluv, sugarella, lizzy541, aesthetic, bluepikachu47,  cinn_mon, dinger, miily, cou, caddberry, lethallulu, lemon pop, skyfall, blizzard, dacosim, aleshapie, sholee,  jetix, As176, gregriii, the hidden owl, sucre, and anyone who made my short time here amazing.

All the people listed - plus more- I have held conversations with and made me feel better when I was down. I talk to a majority of them off-site and hope to be friends with them for a long while.

I love you bros stay poppin <3


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2015)

tbh anybody who says my name in this thread and Kaiaa


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 21, 2015)

Got the VIPS: Esphass, piichinu (queen), Jacob, Dreamy... also Lixx who I always pretend to hate even though I don't really :33

Then a few friends: StarryWolf, Carfax (bae), Gamzee, mugii (other bae)... probably forgetting some but u kno if i luv u
Also shoutout to the group I've played Splatoon with since release, as well as those I've made signatures for...
Then there's those I used to talk to last year but vanished...

Overall I wish I could've made a few more friends, but I'm happy with these that I've mentioned. Love you all. ;u;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2015)

Jetix and Dawnpiplup for being my mlg pals <3

Tina for being awesome Ayu fan <3

Jer because you let me beat your post count :'D


----------



## Heyden (Dec 22, 2015)

White Claw, Sap88, m3ow_, skarmoury, alicerulez, Chibi.Hoshi, Peachi and Twilight are my faves
forgot jav, jake, blizzard, pastelprincess, tamamushroom, bahamut, puffy, forgetting a few ill add later if i remember


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Shoutout to P o c k y, Sugarella, Bloobloop, Superstar2361, Jetix, AS176 (even though you're gone) Dilute/Aerate and probably much more for being awesome
> 
> 
> 
> Don't lie to me



Wow, ok then

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> sparro - for being my awesome friend i guess
> pocky - my waifu
> ella - my ex waifu
> bunny bento- thanks
> ...



You haven't been active so I forgot you xD 
I'll edit <3


----------



## Athera (Dec 22, 2015)

Shout out to Dilute/Aerate my only friend on here but a keeper for sure.


----------



## oswaldies (Dec 22, 2015)

I basically just love everyone on TBT so if you reading this I love you.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2015)

also lencurryboy b/c you are interesting to talk with and gamzee cause ur ma bish


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 22, 2015)

They know who they are :') Thanks for being a part of my life.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2015)

Aerate said:


> They know who they are :') Thanks for being a part of my life.



lol ya aerate of course. i wish tetris could work so we could jav a blast there :/


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 22, 2015)

Moko said:


> lol ya aerate of course. i wish tetris could work so we could jav a blast there :/



Yeah you're right :')


----------



## Fantasyrick (Dec 22, 2015)

whoops i forgot blizzard! for being awesome :3


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 22, 2015)

Aerate said:


> They know who they are :') Thanks for being a part of my life.



shout out 2 aerate for being my fav weeb <3


----------



## duckvely (Dec 22, 2015)

happinessdelight for being my fav duck lover
featjan for being my fav taehyung/kyungsoo stan whooo
JellyLu for being fun to talk to all the time 
Call me Daniel for shrek


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2015)

oh yeah im giving a shoutout to duckyluv for teaching me about kpop omg thank you


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 22, 2015)

pumpkins for being a big dork
P e o n y for being super nice 
+ for both being great friends


----------



## emolga (Dec 22, 2015)

i have a hard time talking to people on here but i'd say my favorite members are miharu, aerate, pepperini (don't know you well but your art is great) sugilite and taesaek


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Shoutout to P o c k y, Sugarella, Bloobloop, Superstar2361, Jetix, AS176 (even though you're gone) Dilute/Aerate and probably much more for being awesome
> 
> 
> 
> Don't lie to me



Thank you broski


----------



## okaimii (Dec 22, 2015)

We don't talk much anymore but shoutout to Aerate for being my first friend on TBT.


----------



## tumut (Dec 22, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> miharu, naekoya, wonderk, piichinu, dixx, esphas, dreamy luigi, pokemanz, jake., aerate, gamzee, sugilite, etchasketch, p e p p e r, jinico, taesaek, call me daniel, happiness delight, duckyluv, sugarella, lizzy541, aesthetic, bluepikachu47,  cinn_mon, dinger, miily, cou, caddberry, lethallulu, lemon pop, skyfall, blizzard, dacosim, aleshapie, sholee,  jetix, As176, gregriii, the hidden owl, sucre, and anyone who made my short time here amazing.



slutty


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 22, 2015)

Pokemanz, who always forgets about me xD and Coach, who has got me addicted to about 5 Roblox games in the past couple of days.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> shoutout to miharu, naekoya, wonderk, piichinu, dixx, esphas, dreamy luigi, pokemanz, jake., aerate, gamzee, sugilite, etchasketch, p e p p e r, jinico, taesaek, call me daniel, happiness delight, duckyluv, sugarella, lizzy541, aesthetic, bluepikachu47,  cinn_mon, dinger, miily, cou, caddberry, lethallulu, lemon pop, skyfall, blizzard, dacosim, aleshapie, sholee,  jetix, As176, gregriii, the hidden owl, sucre, and anyone who made my short time here amazing.
> 
> All the people listed - plus more- I have held conversations with and made me feel better when I was down. I talk to a majority of them off-site and hope to be friends with them for a long while.
> 
> I love you bros stay poppin <3



I want my pink present back
Jk


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 22, 2015)

shoutout to brikkun 

partner in crime ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> StarryWolf ~ if you were an AC character you'd probably crazy Redd



Can't tell if that's a compliment or not
XD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Don't lie to me



Luca x pocky
you know you ship Lucapy 



StarryWolf said:


> Can't tell if that's a compliment or not
> XD



XD well you're crazy and buy/sell art a lot just like him


----------



## epona (Dec 22, 2015)

s/o to ben because he is the only person i still talk 2 from tbt xx


----------



## milkyi (Dec 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Luca x pocky
> you know you ship Lucapy



new otp i ship it so much


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Luca x pocky
> you know you ship Lucapy
> 
> 
> ...



Not lately.
Yeah I'm crazy lawl


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 22, 2015)

WonderK's the real MVP.


----------



## piichinu (Dec 22, 2015)

esphatass, dixx, nathaniel, z?kurte12, a little jacob_lawall, i mean not rly but he included me so, and finally miimisu


----------



## Albuns (Dec 22, 2015)

Any person who has held a conversation with me for more than a few minutes.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 23, 2015)

Sugilite <3


----------



## Chaotix (Dec 23, 2015)

Even though I'm not on the forums as much as I used to in May but I would like to give shoutouts to the Splatoon Fam on here when the game launched.

Justin,Tina,Luffy,Aerkya,Azza,Murray,Rock Lee,Antlers,Natty,Pokemanz,Amisspanda,Jingle,Zigs,Shadow Star,Prime,Zuehlan and others if I missed your name I apologize.


----------



## Cress (Dec 23, 2015)

ZigZag991, Jinglefeuit, Natty, and LaBelleFleur would be my top ones.
Best-Splatoon-squad-that-doesn't-actually-play-with-each-other-much-but-if-we-do-it's-usually-in-Turf-Wars oops


----------



## Thunder (Dec 23, 2015)

shoutout to jav for puttin up with my baseball talk


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 23, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> SuperStar2361 ~ secretly an Undertale character



OH **** MY SECRET IS OUT

I AIN'T TELLING YA WHICH ONE I AM THO

jk, obviously XD

Anyway, shout-out to all the people I've RPed with on here. I'd list them all, but I know I'd forget someone D: You all are great!

Also a shout-out to everyone who has bought art from me and helped me get over 1k TBT, which I thought would be impossible for me. Of course, I no longer have most of that TBT, but still. TY for making me (sorta) rich!

Another shout-out to all the people in TP and all the people in the popsicle giveaway thread because you all are also great 

A shout-out to all the people who helped me get all my dreamies in my NL town! And the amazing artists who have drawn art for me and/or let me buy their adoptables!

And last but not least, a shout-out to Bucky Barnes/Papyrus/chocolatte/whatever the hell your username is now! Even though we don't talk that much anymore, you're still a great person to hang around with! ^^


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 23, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Bahamut
> Pocky  ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> Moko
> AppleCracker
> ...



you actually are a bored potato

- - - Post Merge - - -

Almost everyone who was in SHS 

and I guess Tae, Ayush, Slammint, Jetix and Sugilite???

I know I'm forgetting like lots of people but it's not my fault my brain doesnt want to work ok


----------



## Esphas (Dec 23, 2015)

also want to mention @hatori. sorry i never replied to your last message, one day ill get around to it


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 23, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> you actually are a bored potato
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thanks potato!
Broski :3


----------



## mogyay (Dec 23, 2015)

aleonhart, tina, 3dewdrops <3! i think for next year i actually want to get to know more people on here (esp older ones) cause i've been on here a while now and i feel i could make more of an effort


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 23, 2015)

NOPE


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 23, 2015)

i don't regularly talk to many people from tbt, but the ones i do talk to are grrreat
so special shoutout to mogyay, reese, and chocobeann (she doesn't post much anymore but!)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 24, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> you actually are a bored potato
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Can I ask how you thank everyone in SHS then say me lawl
But ily too







I want to give a extra special someone a shoutout. Justin, even though he ungrateful I gave him a orange present I don't care cause Juswolf forever.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 24, 2015)

My homie from another wombie Moko. <3 Best hot poop buddies foreverrrrr! <3 Turts 4 lyfe!


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 24, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> Can I ask how you thank everyone in SHS then say me lawl
> But ily too
> 
> 
> ...



cause I've never hated you lmao

and like I said lots of times the name wasnt the group's thematic XD


----------



## Javocado (Dec 24, 2015)

Thunder said:


> shoutout to jav for puttin up with my baseball talk



 bless u my man


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2015)

mogyay because that is the best film ever uwuwuw


----------



## milkday (Dec 28, 2015)

I have made, like, one friend so give it up for lucanosa! You are a great person


----------



## mogyay (Dec 28, 2015)

Moko said:


> mogyay because that is the best film ever uwuwuw



aw moko <3 my cute lil cultured and smart friend who has equally good taste as me


----------



## Healer (Dec 28, 2015)

Shoutout to Dwayne The Rock Johnson because IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOUR NAME IS


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

mogyay said:


> aw moko <3 my cute lil cultured and smart friend who has equally good taste as me



haha on that i agree so far


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 30, 2015)

wen ur name isn't in the thread </3


----------



## riummi (Dec 30, 2015)

Hatori and Call me Daniel for being cool peeps


----------



## seliph (Dec 30, 2015)

taesaek, aerate, zephyr, piichinu, dixx, jacob_lawall, etchasketch, umjammer brandi, rosetti, happiness delight, celestefey, chocolie, roh, zanessa

and quite a few other people but im shy


----------



## Damniel (Dec 30, 2015)

My loyal subjects, in no particular order:


Spoiler: Ayyy



*Cadbberry*- The Radbberry
*LethalLulu*- The Hoader
*That Zephr Guy*- The master of homos
*Gregriii*- The random one
*MissLily123*-The "mysterious" yaoi shipper
*Hatori *- The dankest 
*Riummi*- The cruelest potato masher
*Happinessdelight & Duckyluv* The weeb shrek hater sisters
*The Hidden Owl*- Another weeebbb
*Miharu*- Kind popsicle fanatic
*Naekoya*-Lover of Pink
*Jacob_Lawall*-"What can I say?"
*Cinny*- The quiet, but funny one
*Lemonpop*- Most missed group clown
*lizzy541*- My fellow herbivore


I love you all guys~


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 30, 2015)

PeachyPie
Gem83
Dorian
FlutterLove
TwisterHeart


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

im going to remake mine because i forgot some people

*duckyluv* - thanks for introducing me to k-pop, i have been hooked ever since c:
*Lucanosa* - you're one of my best friends here, and you always make me smile c:
*Bloobloop* - you're a really funny girl, and you never fail to make me laugh c:
*Sparro* - you're super friendly, and you're always mature at the right times c:
*P o c k y* - you're really funny c:
*Jetix* - you're pretty funny, and you're cool c:
*Kawaii Cupcakes* - we haven't talked a lot, but you're really sweet c:
*woozi* - same as kawaii, you're really sweet and funny c:
i think that's it c:


----------



## duckvely (Dec 30, 2015)

adding more people 

PhantomRose - LINE bud plus your avatar is  
crystalmilktea - very friendly and fun to talk to <3
Raffy - fun to talk to and your avatars are always pretty


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 30, 2015)

Spoiler: my homies



pumpkins; even though we don't talk anymore

Sleepi/snowdrop/sunflower; i miss her to death and would do anything to talk to her again

ems; my side betch for real omgg <33

tirru; ily nico nico niiiii

Sparro; daddy ;^) LMAAAAAAO

Sugarella; for bein my ho asf 

Tina; bC I LOVE HER SHES MY MOMMA X'DD

P o c k y; my love c:<

MayorEvvie; bc her invisibrows on point

Nightmares/ L Cocoabean; all of ur fetus instagram videos im dead

cee; for supporting #melcee like no other ceegull LMAAAO

BunnyBento; for being my precious cinnamon roll ; o ;

Jetix; shadow!1111!!!!!!!!!!!

gamzee; yo miley whats good lmfao

peachypie; for texting me bc im a loner gdi

sUPERSTAR2361; FOR BEING MY BEST FRIEND AND PLAYING AC:NL WITH ME I MISS YOU AND ALL THE AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYE'S WE'D EXCHANGE ON EACH OTHER'S PROFILES UR THE REAL MVP HNNNNNNNNG <33

and i think thats it


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 30, 2015)

Adding three people to my list!

Nightmares (Formally L Cocoabean, you were so angry about me not including you that I had too)

TheCreeperHugz (<3)

Chocolatte (<3<3)


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 30, 2015)

chocolatte said:


> Spoiler: my homies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so horrified I still had those weird videos on there. tHEN YOU fouND thEM


----------



## tsantsa (Dec 30, 2015)

chocolatte said:


> Spoiler: my homies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gIRL I AINT NO SIDE BETCH

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> I'm so horrified I still had those weird videos on there. tHEN YOU fouND thEM



wait weird videos yay


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 30, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Adding three people to my list!
> 
> Nightmares (Formally L Cocoabean, you were so angry about me not including you that I had too)
> 
> ...



Um.....Where's my hearts...? </3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 30, 2015)

ems said:


> gIRL I AINT NO SIDE BETCH
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



CHECK HER INSTAGRAM AND GO DEEP IN THERE
 //pause


----------



## tsantsa (Dec 30, 2015)

chocolatte said:


> CHECK HER INSTAGRAM AND GO DEEP IN THERE
> //pause



OMG IM DEAD THIS IS THE BEST THING EVER

the only video on my insta is vine af


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 30, 2015)

ems said:


> OMG IM DEAD THIS IS THE BEST THING EVER
> 
> the only video on my insta is vine af



NO STOP STOP PLEASE IM BLOCKING YOU ALL *****ES


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 30, 2015)

K my list is super long so

Lock, badcrumbs, Aerate, Rosetti, Javocado, Thunder, Sockhead, Trundle, Brad, Peisinoe, PandaNikita, Ayaya, NikkiNikki, Monkey D Luffy, lars708, Bahamut, Temari, Amichann, Tom, Miharu, WonderK, derezzed, Kairi-Kitten, and a coupe inactives (Imitation, RCTheACPlayer, etc)


----------



## tsantsa (Dec 30, 2015)

Nightmares said:


> NO STOP STOP PLEASE IM BLOCKING YOU ALL *****ES



lani i have like 900 ig accounts blocking me on one won't help

ANYWYAS BACK ON TOPIC BEFORE I GET BANNED
s/o to the tbt grillz becoz they cool af


----------



## aericell (Dec 30, 2015)

*duckyluv* - the best so eun stan
*cinny* - you are probs my closest online friend and i love you 1000000000x more than my irl ones <3 can't wait for the baby showers!!
*Call me Daniel* - even though you bombard my pictures with shrek comments you have been a great pal since i met you over mcd's
*The Hidden Owl* - i love u and ur support for me and chanyeol (i will be sure to mention you when we choose the best man)
*Role* - it has def been a blast ranting talking to you and putting more effort into writing essay responses than my history paper LOL (ps i will respond soon)
*Miharu* - hands down one of the nicest & most generous members on here, ty for everything you do 
*peterjohnson* - had to add you in, my fellow #CerealCrew member. it was fun chatting on ardrey's giveaway
*JellyLu* - its fun being in group chats with you!! even if they die.. this one won't 
*crystalmilktea* - girrrrrl if i could like all of your posts i would, i hope we become better friends in this new year c:
*aleonhart* - my fave yoongi stan, it was great getting to know you over the summer 
*Bloobloop* - you're such a lil cutie, i hope to talk to you more!

+ people in the skype group
s/o to the kpoppers and everyone else i've had nice convos with that i might've missed (sorry sorry sorry i might add in later)


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 30, 2015)

OKay, I want to make a new one c:

-Sparro
-P o c k y 
-Sugarella
-Lucanosa
-Justina
-Nightmares
-Chocolatte
-Riummi
-Happinessdelight

and a TON of other people who I had conversations with c:


----------



## boujee (Dec 30, 2015)

chocolatte said:


> Spoiler: my homies
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What's ironic about you saying what's good is that I came to YOU and have not yet had a reply from you but you do continue to indirectly talk about me.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 30, 2015)

*Bloobloop:* You're such a cutie, a nice close friend and ilysm ;v;
*Sugarella:* You're one of my closest friends, and you were my first friend.
*Lucanosa:* You're my favorite Pepsi-Cola.  I'm sorry you know who you are.
*chocolatte:* My love. 
*Sparro:* Nice being married to you while it lasted.
*Nightmares:* I like you a lot even though you find me annoying.
*Justina:* You are sooo nice to me and I tell you things I can't tell anyone else.
*Jetix:* You make me laugh a lot, I love having you as a friend. p.s. Lenny's and Dallas' Milk.


----------



## nami26 (Dec 30, 2015)

Saint Jimmy: my first friend
Sugarella: makes me laugh and is so sweet to me
Duckyluv: always has the best signatures
I don't have any other friends on this forum......


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 30, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> What's ironic about you saying what's good is that I came to YOU and have not yet had a reply from you but you do continue to indirectly talk about me.



i dont wanna reply, because that would mean i would 'care too much about what you have to say' lmao


----------



## boujee (Dec 30, 2015)

chocolatte said:


> i dont wanna reply, because that would mean i would 'care too much about what you have to say' lmao




you care enough to talk about me lmao or even think about putting me in your shoutout
Mmmm
You even cared enough to consider that stand point even though it was towards Pocky.


It's like a little dog barking, harmless but annoying.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 30, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> you care enough to talk about me lmao or even think about putting me in your shoutout
> mmmm



mmmm i thought i'd be nice for once in my life 
 and its probably bc i like ur username bc homestuck lmfao


----------



## boujee (Dec 30, 2015)

chocolatte said:


> mmmm i thought i'd be nice for once in my life
> and its probably bc i like ur username bc homestuck lmfao





still showed that you care 
thanks for thinking about me 

- - - Post Merge - - -



chocolatte said:


> mmmm i thought i'd be nice for once in my life
> and its probably bc i like ur username bc homestuck lmfao





still showed that you care 
thanks for thinking about me


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 30, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> still showed that you care
> thanks for thinking about me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



you're double posting like a mofo LMAO


----------



## boujee (Dec 30, 2015)

Internet sucks atm ;[


Anyways, shoutout to RhinoK for giving me a more insightful view on SU


----------



## tearypastel (Dec 30, 2015)

mkay



Spoiler: humans



*mel/chocolatte/bucky barnes/papyrus: *for being my problematic fave <33
*ems: *love you so much dad (and fellow troye ceevan enthusiast)
*evvie:* you little fe lover and good artist you <3
*nightmares/l cocoabean/lani:* you're so sweet (and also it's LAH-NI)
*lottie/rena:* you da ho 
*abby/kidcatisbestcat:* waifu and fellow red velvet lover
*tabby/toxifoxy:* ily but you'RE NEVER ON THE DUBTRACK (still <3)
*ella/sugarella:* ty for being a good friend and beeing so lovely c:
*summer/ bunny bento:* ty for playing minecraft with me and making gfx
there's probably loads more tbh


----------



## mugii (Dec 30, 2015)

shoutout to pokemanz; u the real mvp ;^)


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 30, 2015)

Mah shout outs updated



Spoiler: The baes



*Tabby/Toxifoxy:* Cause your'e my twin and bae and god and I <3 you
*L o t t i e/Ren: *BAE BAE AND WAIFU AND MY STATE SISTER <3
*tearypastel/Cee:* u da xtina to my pubertina boo <3 and waifu and we also those two gays boys <3 *wink wank*
*Sparro/Ajay:* WAIFU I <3 you cause you willing to be girl for me so we can be lesbian couple
*Friohur/Cass:* You cool cause you have good taste music and you hate Lottie <3
*Sugarella/Ella:* Cutie Patootie lil baby of the group <3
*Nightmares/Lani: *Everything about you <3
*Lucanosa/LUCA:* lmao I don't care about you ..... <3

AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST 

*Delishush:* You my original waifu and you love Mettaton as much as I love Mettaton <3


----------



## crystalmilktea (Dec 30, 2015)

Since everyone's naming the same people, shoutout to

Mystia who was only back for a little bit this year but miss you girl <3 (also Javocado even though we've never really conversed but yknow)
riummi  -- I spent too much money on your art this summer but I love it/food soulmate
Jint, Oliy, sv/Tuna
Miharu, naekoya, Alby and Jacob
Keitara
aleonhart, Sugarella, Kawaii Cupcakes, The Hidden Owl, iamnothyper, Nizzy (and others, you know who you are) - don't let people judge you for your music interests <3

This group of lovelies:
Cinny
happinessdelight
duckyluv
featjan
PhantomRose
JellyLu
mvnxcv

People who have supported my art since the beginning:
DaCoSim and aleshapie
Universaljellyfish
snoozit
Cadbbery
Witch
Skyfall
MayorEvvie
irlghost

eep and anyone who's taken the effort to send me a friend request and/or like my selfie in the pinned thread LOL.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 30, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Mystia who was only back for a little bit this year but miss you girl <3 (also Javocado even though we've never really conversed but yknow)



Aww shucks. Thanks a ton, pal! We'll definitely talk some more goin forward.
I Mys Mystia as well. :-((


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 30, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> mkay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hold up a moment; "sweet"??????
You're the sweet one xD

P.S: IT'S ****ING LARNI


----------



## PhantomRose (Dec 30, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> adding more people



SHOUTOUT TO this bae right here mmmMMM yes : )
awesome chat buddy and we have v similar opinions on things : )


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 30, 2015)

I feel like nobody payed attention to me this year. Will they next year? If I post a lot everyday?


----------



## boujee (Dec 30, 2015)

shoutout to the people who talks about me in Tae Skype or any other Skype group chat that got formed off tbt
Y'all the real mvp and I applaud your cowardly attempts in trying to make me this "transphobic/racist" btch that doesn't even exist, please do do do try again.


----------



## tsantsa (Dec 31, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> mkay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but im not a human i feel extremely discriminated against being categorized in this way


----------



## sock (Dec 31, 2015)

Ayubae<3 He's helped me through a lot recently.

And jvgs Jeff. I can never thank him enough.

I mean there's a lot of others but they know who they are!<3 Andy, Naomi, Bugs<3


----------

